# Know of a good Phantom Mask?



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

I am looking for a good mask of Chaney's Phantom of the Opera. Is anyone aware of one?
Thanks!


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

http://www.costumecraze.com/OPRA03.html

http://www.costumecraze.com/MASK107.html

Here's a couple the second one is more classic and actually the one I own myself it's decently thick and well made I"ve had mine for a couple years and haven't had a problem with it.


----------

